# Ein Haus inklusive Teich. Ratschläge erwünscht



## Lotte86 (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Partner und ich haben uns ein Haus gekauft und in dem Garten gibt es einen Teich, den wir gerne erhalten wollen.
Der Teich ist von 1980 ca 4x5m groß und wohl im Schnitt 1-1,1m tief.
Er ist in keinster Art und Weise an Strom oder Ähnlichem angeschlossen und das soll auch so bleiben.
Auf einer Seite ist "eine Stufe aus Stein", so dass auf einer Länge von 2-3m ein niedriger Bereich von ca 20cm ist.
Vom Vorbesitzer wissen wir, dass der Teich noch tiefer war und dort auch Fische gelebt haben "die man essen konnte" (__ Graskarpfen?). Er wurde dann zum Teil mit Kies aufgefüllt.
Leider wurde dort die letzten 1-3 Jahre (es waren Mieter im Haus und der Eigentümer wohnte sehr weit weg) kaum bis gar nichts gemacht und so sieht er auch ein wenig ungeliebt aus.
Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, ist er fast komplett bedeckt von __ Krebsschere, die leider auch sehr gammelig wirkt.
Aktuell scheinen dort +50 Goldfische (und ein ca 20 köpfiger Schwarm Jungfische), einiges an Insekten, __ Schnecken (wenn Google nicht lügt wohl Spitzschlammschnecken) und ab und an verirrt sich eine Kröte oder ein Frosch.

Was bisher unternommen wurde:
Wir waren heute in einem Gartencenter, welches sich mit einer guten Beratung zum Thema Teich preist.
(Davor war ich in einer Tierhandlung, um mich zum Füttern beraten zu lassen und bekam was in die Hand gedrückt "Weil mein Opa hat auch einen Teich, der wirft das da immer rein" -.-).
Heute wurde das Wasser getestet und es ist, bis auf einen minimal erhöhten Kaliumwert komplett in Ordnung, zudem wurde auch auf Ammoniak getestet, auch alles top.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich die Krebsscheren alle mal rausnehmen, reinigen und von den toten Teilen befreien soll (wie viel kann ich denn da abmachen?).
Das der Teich auch weiter Pumpen/Filterfrei laufen kann, ich solle nur darauf achten, dass min 80% Pflanzenanteil drin sind, aktuell sieht es ja nach 90-95% aus, ich solle mich nur darauf einstellen, dass ich im Sommer etwas trübes Wasser bekommen werde.
Wir planen zum Herbst hin dann auch einen Schlammsauger zu kaufen, weil niemand weiß, wann sich da das letzte Mal was getan hat, zudem haben wir heute 2,5kg Teichfit von der Firma Söll gekauft, was die Tage in den Teich kommen wird.
Ich bräuchte die Fische auch nicht füttern, aber wenn, dann mit einem Futter das xy (Name vergessen) enthält, damit sie weiter ihre Farbe schön halten.
Zum Besatz sagte der Verkäufer, es wäre ok, aber man sollte überlegen, was man mit den übrigen Fischen macht, ob man sie verschenkt, oder einen Räuber (__ Barsch oder __ Wels) einsetzen, damit der Bestand auf ein gesundes Maß kommt.

Was gibt es denn sonst alles so zu beachten?
Was kann/muss an Pflanzen am Ufer weg, oder sollte dazugepflanzt werden (es sieht alles sehr trocken/kaputt aus, kenne mich aber auch nicht mit diesen Pflanzen aus)?
Und überhaupt? ;-)
Es ist alles ein bisschen viel auf einmal und ich möchte am Anfang nicht Grundlegendes verkehrt machen, aber es ist auch viel Arbeit im Haus, so dass hier erstmal nur das Nötigste passieren wird, damit wir unseren Einzugstermin halten können.

Danke!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ansaj (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lotte,
erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum und Glückwunsch zu dem Teich.

Wenn du den Teich wirklich unbedingt weiterhin ohne Strom betreiben möchtest, so dass ja kaum Filterung, Wasserwechsel, Sauerstoffzufuhr etc. möglich sind, würde ich die Fische komplett abgeben. Es sind jetzt schon zu viele Goldfische drin. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man die Mengenschätzung viel weiter nach oben schrauben muss, als man denkt. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Goldfischteich dieser Größenordnung ohne Technik nicht im Sinne der Fische. Zur Geburtenkontrolle bitte keinen __ Wels einsetzten, dafür ist der Teich viel zu klein und nach kurzer Zeit kein __ Goldfisch übrig. Den Schlamm zu entfernen ist eine gute Idee, auch um zu sehen, wie tief der Teich wirklich ist. 1 m ist nämlich zur Überwinterung ziemlich grenzwertig.
Dass die Pflanzen jetzt verdörrt aussehen, ist normal. Der Frühling ist ja noch gar nicht richtig in Gang gekommen (je nachdem, wo du wohnst). Bei mir ist auch noch nichts grün, das kommt aber. Warte ein paar Wochen/Monate ab, dann kannst du sehen, was du an der Bepflanzung änderst. Abschneiden und entsorgen kannst du die braunen Blätter  aber schon, nur nicht die Wurzeln.

PS: Niemals Verkäufern blind bertrauen, auch wenn sie noch so einen guten Ruf haben. Lieber nochmal hier nachfragen, wie du es ja schon machst.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Wild (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!
Ich würde einen großen Teil der Pflanzen entfernen (ca. 50%) und den Rest zurückschneiden, damit die Fische etwas Platz haben. Von denen gibt es zu viele. Aufgrund des üppigen Pflanzenwuchses wird es im Teich Schlamm geben. Vielleicht solltest du das testen und gegebenenfalls das Wasser abpumpen und den Schlamm soweit wie möglich entfernen. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du auch die Dichtheit der Folie überprüfen. Aber da kein Wasser fehlt , scheint das kein Problem zu sein.
Auf Teichfit solltest du verzichten, Chemie im Teich ist immer schlecht.
Das mit der Farbe beim füttern, halte ich für Unsinn.
Soviel mal ganz kurz.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Lotte86 (4. Apr. 2016)

Also das es zu viele Fische sind, habe ich mir schon gedacht und schaue schon (Ebaykleinanzeigen etc) wo es Abnehmer gibt.
Aber das es gleich heißt, dass es ohne Technik nicht möglich sein soll, Fische zu halten, erscheint mir etwas suspekt.
Der Teich besteht so wie er ist wie gesagt seit 1980 mit Fischbesatz, dass Wasser ist klar und (wie heute getestet) ja in Ordnung.
Was genau spricht denn dann dagegen, den weiter, nur in gepflegter, mit Fischbesatz zu behalten?


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lotte, 
von mir auch herzlich willkommen 

Einen schönen Teich hast Du da. 

Ich gehöre hier im Forum zu den "Naturalisten", die völlig ohne Technik und Co. ihre Gewässer haben. 

So, wie ich Dich verstanden habe, soll das bei Euch nach Möglichkeit auch so bleiben - und war es schon seit Ewigkeiten?

Auf die gegenwärtige Optik des Teiches darfst Du im Moment nichts geben. 
Das ändert sich in den nächsten Wochen schlagartig. 

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Wasserqualität offensichtlich top ist, Du eine Vielzahl durchaus empfindlicher 
Tierarten im und am Teich hast und auch die Fische sich bester Gesundheit erfreuen, würde ich ehrlich gesagt 
erst einmal GAR NICHTS machen (oder allerhöchstens die über dem Wasser befindlichen vertrockneten Strunken 
zurück schneiden). 

Da ganz offensichtlich keine "Gefahr im Verzug" ist, schaut Euch doch erst einmal eine Saison lang an was sich im und 
am Teich tut und wie er sich das Jahr über entwickelt. 

Dann könnt ihr ganz behutsam bei gehen, nur die Dinge zu ändern, die Euch dann wirklich nicht gefallen. 

Egal, welche Aktion ihr jetzt macht (Pflanzen raus nehmen, Fische rausfangen, Teilwasserwechsel oder ganzen 
Wasserwechsel etc.) ihr greift damit massiv in ein offensichtlich zur Zeit intaktes, stabiles Gleichgewicht ein 
(und das zu einer Jahreszeit, wo sich im Teich bereits jetzt viel neues Leben entwickelt) mit nicht absehbaren 
Folgen für dieses Kleinod. 

Auf keinen Fall würde ich anfangen, die Fische zu füttern, da es eh sehr viele sind. 
Wenn Du anfängst zu füttern, überdüngst Du den Teich und du förderst eine weitere Vermehrung. 

Vielleicht kommt auch ein __ Reiher vorbei und freut sich, dort Nahrung für seine Nachzucht rausfischen zu dürfen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ansaj (4. Apr. 2016)

Hi Lotte,
sicher ist ein Teich ohne Technik möglich. Aber Goldfische sind da nicht gerade geeignet für, außer der Teich ist sehr viel größer. Andere Fische gingen sicher techniklos in eurem Teich


----------



## Lotte86 (4. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> So, wie ich Dich verstanden habe, soll das bei Euch nach Möglichkeit auch so bleiben - und war es schon seit Ewigkeiten?
> 
> _Laut dem Voreigentümer schon immer so, wie er jetzt ist, außer, dass vor 3-5 Jahren mit Kies aufgeschüttet wurde.
> Die Nachbarn haben erzählt, dass der ursprüngliche Besitzer im Teich wohl auch geschnorchelt ist ^^_
> ...



Hoffe so zitiert zu haben, dass du damit was anfangen kannst.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die erste Antwort


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lotte,
 ich habe es verstanden 

Einfacher ist es, wenn Du die Textteile, die Du von mir zitieren willst jeweils einzeln, markierst und jedes Mal auf "Multi Zitat" klickst.

Dann erscheinen nachher bei Deiner Antwort alle Zitatea ls solche und Du kannst jeweils zwischen den Zitaten normal antworten.

 das macht es übersichtlicher.

Nun aber zurück zum Thema:

schau Dir mal meine Tümpel an. (wenn Du das jeweilige Bild anklickst, bekommst Du es größer angezeigt)
So sieht es jetzt aus:

 

...und so sah es letzten Sommer im Mai bis  Juli aus:

        

Und diese Tümpel wirken zwar riesig, sind aber super, super flach - an der tiefsten Stelle gerade mal 60 cm
und die Stelle ist klein.
Wenn Dich die Doku zu den Tümpeln interessiert, findest Du sie unter dem Link "Güllesilos" unter meinem Beitrag.


Unter Wasser entwickeln sich jetzt auch bei Deinen Pflanzen mit Sicherheit schon überall die neuen Triebe.

Und es sind im Schlamm sicher eine Reihe von Lebewesen, die jetzt in den Startlöchern stehen.

Insofern wäre auch aus dieser Sicht heraus eine "Reinigung" im Herbst - also nach der Brut- und Entwicklungssaison
der __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen und was sonst noch so im und am Wasser lebt bzw. auf den Teich angewiesen ist,
sinnvoller.

Feinde für Deine Goldfische werden sich mit Sicherheit einfinden, wenn man sie lässt (also keine Abwehrmaßnahmen
ergreift) - vermutlich sind schon längst welche da.

Wer weiss, vielleicht hast Du da ein Libellenparadies - vielleicht entwickeln sich in Deinem Schlamm gerade unzählige Libellenlarven, die sich von einem reich gedeckten Goldfischeiertisch bedienen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lotte86 (4. Apr. 2016)

Bin ich hier mit meinem Beitrag überhaupt an der richtigen Stelle?
Hätte ich das lieber bei "Einsteigerfragen" einstellen sollen, oder ist die Resonanz gleich? (Das hier jetzt zu später Stunde nicht ganz soviel passieren wird, ist mir bewusst ;-) )


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2016)

ja, Du bist hier richtig 

Ich denke, morgen wirst Du mehr Resonanz bekommen. 
Viele sind eher tagsüber hier unterwegs. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Apr. 2016)

Hi und Willkommen,

erst mal bin ich ja fast ein bisschen neidisch auf die vielen Krebsscheren 
Ist ein ziemlich typischer Unterwasserdschungel, der wuchert wenn man ihn lässt. Und alles was jetzt braun oder noch friedlich unter Wasser ist, wird demnächst grünen und schießen, das wird auf jeden Fall sehr viel besser aussehen als das Winterkleid, das dein Teich im Moment noch trägt.
Und die vielen Pflanzen sind aus zweierlei Gründen jetzt erst mal wichtig: sie binden Nährstoffe, die die zuvielen Fische massenhaft ausscheiden und bieten Deckung für zahlreiche Lebewesen.
Wenn überhaupt, würde ich jetzt sehr vorsichtig ausdünnen. Wenn die Pflanzen kräftig gewachsen sind, etwas energischer, damit entlastest du deinem Teich von einem Teil der Nährstoffe. Bei Rodungsaktionen bitte immer auch auf Kleintiere wie __ Molche oder Libellenlarven achten und wieder zurücksetzen. Mir gehen die regelmäßig beim Schlamm entfernen ins Netz und für die meisten wäre Endstation Kompost das Todesurteil.
Die abgestorbenen Halme kannst du jetzt abschneiden, dann können die schon nicht im Wasser vergammeln.

Die Wasserwerte mögen jetzt top sein, aber lass mal ein paar warme Tage kommen, dann kann das kritisch werden mit den vielen großen Fischen. Ich finds richtig, dass du möglichst viele abgeben willst.

Und so, wie __ Schilf und __ Seggen in deinen Teich einwachsen, wird der mittelfristig verlanden. Viel Spaß beim ausdünnen, das macht keinen Spaß, hab ich auch schon hinter mir *g*.
Aber grundsätzlich halte ich es für möglich, einen Teich technikfrei stabil zu halten, hab ich auch. Allerdings habe ich keine Goldfische mehr. Darum haben sich diverse Beutegreifer gekümmert. Und ich hatte auch nie so viele.


----------



## Ansaj (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lotte,
ich versuche meine Meinung darüber einen Goldfischteich dieser Größe nicht techniklos zu betreiben nochmal zu begründen:
Goldfische sind wahre Drecksschleudern, sie fressen den ganzen Tag (wenn zusätzlich mit minderwertigem Futter gefüttert wird, umso schlimmer, aber auch so finden sie einiges, sonst würden sie sich nicht so stark vermehren) und verstoffwechseln das nunmal. Zudem vermehren sie sich rasend, was man an deiner Population ja sieht. Damit kommen sie schnell an die Kapazitäten ihres Systems, wenn man die Wasserqualität durch Filterung, Wasserwechsel, eventueller Sauerstoffzufuhr und Reinigung nicht erhält. Denn der Teich ist ja ein künstlich erschaffenes System. In Naturteichen regelt die Natur das meistens selbst und es gibt nur so viele Tiere, wie das System aushalten kann. Goldfische sind aber weit davon entfernt natürlich zu sein. Sie sind sehr robust und überleben mieseste Wasserqualität und vermehren sich selbst unter den schlechtesten Bedingungen. Ein __ Reiher wird ihre Population kaum im Gleichgewicht halten können. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Goldfische und halte sie selber. Aber in einem sehr viel größeren, technikbetriebenen Teich. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass es jahrelang in deinem Teich geklappt haben mag, aber das sagt nichts über die Funktionalität des Systems aus und dann kommt eben doch der besonders heiße Sommer oder harte Winter und die Fische leiden, auch wenn vielleicht einige überleben.
__ Sonnenbarsche können helfen, die Population etwas einzudämmen, aber dann nur einen Fisch oder gleichgeschlechtliche einsetzen, sonst hast du die nächste Populationsexplosion. Ein andereer Fisch, der wirklich nur ganz junge Fische oder Laich frisst ist mir für deine Teichgröße nicht bekannt. Vielleicht kennen die anderen sich mehr aus.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Lotte86 (5. Apr. 2016)

Ganz kurz nur von mir.
Richtig ausführlich antworten kann ich erst ab morgen Abend,weil ich "auf dem Bau" nur mit dem Handy online bin und das funktioniert nicht ganz so und ist für längere Texte zu mühselig. 
(Deswegen zitiere ich auch noch nichts)

- Es sind mehrere Leute angeschrieben, die nach Goldfischen suchen, um den Bestand deutlich zu dezimieren

- Wie viel Sinn macht es zwei __ Barsche einzusetzen (wenn es welchen macht,wo bekomme ich im Raum H welche?)

-Macht das Teichfit Sinn,oder nicht? (Steht halt schon gekauft in der Garage) 

-Bei den Pflanzen im Wasser nur erstmal das Vertrocknete raus und abwarten? 
Am Rand auch alles Trockene weg?

-Macht es Sinn (irgendwann dieses Jahr,nicht als Sofortmaßnahme) zu versuchen den Kies rauszuholen, damit der Teich tiefer wird und wenn ja, wie macht man das am besten?

-Kann ich die Randsteine mit einem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeiteten,oder ist das,was dort in den Teich fallen könnte zu gefährlich für den Teich?

Ich verstehe, dass es zuviele Fische im Teich sind und das möchte ich ja auch ändern. Aber alle möchte ich nicht weggeben.

Danke schon mal für alle bisherigen Antworten!


----------



## Tanny (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lotte, 

ich beantworte mal Deine Fragen in der Reihenfolge, wie Du sie gestellt hast, so, wie ich es 
machen würde. 

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass das der einzige oder beste Weg ist. 

Es gibt sicher viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, wie man vorgehen kann. 

Die Frage ist einfach, was man mit seinem Teich für Ziele hat. 



Lotte86 schrieb:


> Wie viel Sinn macht es zwei __ Barsche einzusetzen



Ich würde es aus mehreren Gründen nicht machen:
1. halte ich den Teich für Barsche für zu klein
2. wirst Du mit Barschen dasselbe Vermehrungsproblem erzeugen, wie Du es jetzt mit den Goldfischen hast. 
3. sind Barsche genau wie Goldfische Räuber. Damit reduzierst Du Dir die Insekten- und Amphibienbestände im Teich.



Lotte86 schrieb:


> Macht das Teichfit Sinn,oder nicht?



Ich würde es nicht reinkippen, sondern verschenken oder über e-bay verkaufen. 
Ich bin der Ansicht, ein (Natur)teich entwickelt sich am Besten, wenn man die Natur einfach machen lässt.
Irgendetwas reinkippen, was nicht von selbst da rein gelangen würde, beeintächtigt folglich eine natürliche Entwicklung. 
Oder andersherum, wäre im Teichfit nur das drin, was auch auf natürlichem Wege in den Teich gelangen würde, bräuchte 
man es nicht. 



Lotte86 schrieb:


> Bei den Pflanzen im Wasser nur erstmal das Vertrocknete raus und abwarten?



Ja. und beim Entfernen des Vertrockneten drauf achten, dass Du die zarten grünen Tiebe unter Wasser nicht mit abschneidest. 

Außerdem, solltest Du in den Teich reinklettern, würde ich genau aufpassen, wo Du hintrittst - es sind schon viele __ Frösche und __ Molche 
unter Wasser unterwegs. 



Lotte86 schrieb:


> Am Rand auch alles Trockene weg?



Ja



Lotte86 schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn (irgendwann dieses Jahr,nicht als Sofortmaßnahme) zu versuchen den Kies rauszuholen, damit der Teich tiefer wird und wenn ja, wie macht man das am besten?



Das kann man sicherlich. 
Das würde ich allerdings erst im Herbst machen, wenn all das Getier im Teich mit Brut und Entwicklung durch sind. 
Ich selbst würde den Kies lassen, da ich aber auch auf keinen Fall mit einem Schlammsauger arbeiten würde. 
Wenn ich Schlamm rausnehme, dann mit der Bollengabel - und da stört der Kies nicht. 



Lotte86 schrieb:


> Kann ich die Randsteine mit einem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeiteten,oder ist das,was dort in den Teich fallen könnte zu gefährlich für den Teich?



Ich würde in Teichnähe überhaupt nicht mit einem Hochdruckreiniger arbeiten. 



Lotte86 schrieb:


> ch verstehe, dass es zuviele Fische im Teich sind und das möchte ich ja auch ändern. Aber alle möchte ich nicht weggeben.



Könntest Du Dir vorstellen, statt Goldfische z.B. Goldelritzen zu halten? 

Mit denen wirst Du auch, wenn sie sich vermehren keine Probleme kriegen - sie sind kleiner als Goldfische, 
sind Schwarmfische, die u.a. auch Algen fressen und sie räubern nicht so bei den anderen Teichbewohnern. 

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Jahre Goldelritzen in den Tümpeln und es gab bisher nie Probleme. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## koile (5. Apr. 2016)

@Tanny, ich würde sagen, damit hast Du alles klasse erklärt. gib mir 5 !


----------



## muh.gp (5. Apr. 2016)

@Tanny, passt alles, nur bei den Barschen bin ich anderer Meinung. 

Ich habe in meinen beiden "Gewässern" jeweils einen Sonnenbarsch. Das Thema Nachwuchs bei den Goldies ist erledigt, die Koi wollen ohnehin noch nicht. __ Sonnenbarsche lassen sich vom Geschlecht sehr gut bestimmen und wenn du z.B. zwei Männlein einsetzt, dann kommt es vielleicht zu Revierkämpfen, aber sicher nicht zu Nachwuchs. Die Entwicklung der weiteren Lebewesen im Teich beeinflussen die __ Barsche zumindest bei mir nicht allzu sehr. Allein in den letzten Tagen sind z.B. Mindestens 30 bis 40 __ Libellen geschlüpft.


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2016)

Eins noch zu den Wasseraloen. Normalerweise sinken sie im Winter auf den Grund. Bei deinem Teich vermute ich das es zuviele sind und sie deshalb nicht absinken konnten und somit teilweise erfroren. Wäre es mein Teich würde ich mindestens 50% der Aloen entfernen, das ist auch eine gute Methode Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu bekommen. 
Übrigens sie vermehren sich wie Hulle wenn die Bedingungen stimmen und wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann stimmen bei dir die Bedingungen, du wirst diese Aktion schon im Herbst wiederholen können. 

Ansonsten, das Abgestorbene im Randbereich oberhalb des Wasserspiegels entfernen, sonst zersetzt es sich und düngt die Algen. Das war es erstmal. Ach ja, nicht füttern sonst werden es ganz schnell noch mehr Fische.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2016)

Lotte86 schrieb:


> Aber das es gleich heißt, dass es ohne Technik nicht möglich sein soll, Fische zu halten, erscheint mir etwas suspekt.


Es gibt jede Menge Teiche ohne Technik.
Du solltest nur den Fischbestand verringern, sonst macht das der nächste harte Winter. Die __ Goldelritze die Tanny vorschlägt ist OK.


Tanny schrieb:


> die u.a. auch Algen fressen


Das ist mir neu....ich brauche mehr davon


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu....ich brauche mehr davon



...man lernt doch nie aus 
 tja, dann sag ihnen man, dass sie sich ranhalten sollen mit der Vermehrung 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Apr. 2016)

Natürlich gibt es Fische, die sich auch von Algen ernähren oder auch anderen weichen Wasserpflanzen, meist Allesfresser mit Schwerpunkt auf pflanzlicher Nahrung. Nur machen die halt genauso ins Wasser wie alle anderen Fische auch.  Rotfedern z.B.sind solche hauptsächlich __ Pflanzenfresser, aber die werden für kleine Teiche definitiv zu groß. Dafür fangen die lt. Wikipedia an grün zu kacken, wenn sie sich hauptsächlich von __ Wasserlinsen ernähren. Bei soviel grün bräuchte man eigentlich keine Algen mehr, die kommen aber dann trotzdem. :


----------



## Lyliana (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallöchen lotte,

Ich hab auch ein Teich - ohne Strom - aber nicht ohne “Technik“
Es kann(!) funktionieren man muss nur gewaltig sein ... Popo aufreißen - bis alles läuft.
Und doch, zuviele Fische. Das wird nie funktionieren .... Wir haben 4 Karpfen, 2 Koi, 2 Goldies.
Zumindest was man sieht.

Ich dachte am Anfang, Teich = Wasser, Pflanze, Tiere = Natur - macht das selbst. 
Nein.    Das wäre zu schön und zu einfach.

Die Bedingungen bei meinem Teich - um ein guter Teich zu werden - sind 50/50.
Manche Dinge sind gut, andere verdammt schlecht. Und wenn ich Strom zur Verfügung hätte, würde ich diesen bedingt nutzen. 
Wir wandeln Sonne in Energie und arbeiten so. Was oft nicht ausreicht.

Wir haben 
- Frischwasser für unseren Teich (natürliche Quelle)
- Ablauf für Oberflächenwasser
- Pflanzzonen
- Betonrand, der verhindert das Erde reinspült
- eine stetige Wasseroberflächenbewegung- somit ist eine Zufrierung im Winter unmöglich.

ABER 

Wir haben
- Fische, besonders Karpfen, die gerne meine Pflanzen ausbuddeln.
- Fische, die in das Wasser toilettieren und das muss raus. 
- einen sehr warmen Teich im Sommer bis auf den Grund (80cm) was NUR durch den Quellzulauf etwas gemindert wird, da dieser dazu zu schwach ist.
Maximal 60 Liter/h.

Wir bauen/bauten dazu.

- Solarpumpe für unseren Filter (Pflanzenfilter) inklusive Bachlauf.
Warum? 
Wir haben zuviele Nährstoffe im Teich somit hab ich jährlich einen Smoothie.
Zuviele Schwebeteilchen und dann unklares Wasser - Farbe oft leicht bis mehr bräunlich. 
Keine richtige Flachzone für die kleinen anderen scheißerchen Insekten und Amphibien.
Und keine Wasserbewegung die gegen das Sonnenlicht arbeitet.

Ist nicht so, das wir das OHNE das ausprobiert haben. Nutzte aber nichts.
Und das ist auch kein Schönreden oder so ... Das ist Tatsache ... seh es jedesmal wenn ich meine Bilder vergleiche.

Und, das hab ich auch mal gedacht...

Eiy so ein baggersee oder Anglerteich, des geht doch da auch.
Jaein. 
Mehr als 50 cm kannst nit schauen.
Sauerstoff bedingt, Anglerteiche haben oft Wasserfontänen die sie laufen lassen. Und Schleußen für zu und Ablauf.

Du kannst die Natur arbeiten lassen. Keine Frage! Aber weniger bis keine Fische. 
Beobachte dein Teich. Dies Jahr mach nichts. Aber schau dir an, was du anderst machen musst.
Bis auf Ausputzen der Pflanzen, kannst eh nit viel machen, vor dem Herbst.

Wir müssen schon beim Ausputzen aufpassen, in meinem __ pfennigkraut hab ich neulich ein Froschpärchen in flagranti erwischt. Upps.

Ich wünsdirdas das allerbeste ... Und mega viel Spaß bei deinem Teichbaby.

LG
Lyliana


----------



## Lotte86 (6. Apr. 2016)

So Neues von der Teichfront 

Es wird alles etwas kurz und knapp gehalten. Jeden Tag auf der Baustelle schlaucht unglaublich.
Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten weiterhin.

Ab morgen kommen die ersten Abnehmer für einen Teil der Goldfische, ein Interessent würde wohl alles nehmen, was ich abgeben möchte.
Sprich, der Bestand wird deutlich dezimiert, aber einige wenige bleiben.

Das Teichfit lass ich erstmal im Regal stehen.

Ich habe vor ein paar der Krebscheren rauszunehmen, weil es so viele sind, dass sie sich gegenseitig runterdrücken.

Das ich das erste Jahr jetzt kaum bis gar nichts machen soll, sondern erstmal nur schauen soll, was sich da im Teich tut und was dort tatsächlich alles wächst, passt mir sehr gut, weil das "Drinnen" gerade vorgeht.

Habe einige Bilder von Pflanzen gemacht, die ich die Tage hochladen werde, bei denen es lieb wäre, wenn mir einer von euch die Pflanzen bestimmt und mir sagt, wie ich mit denen umzugehen habe.

Die Idee eines (und nicht mehrerer) Barsches finde ich allerdings immer noch sehr spannend.

Ich fall jetzt erstmal tot ins Bett


----------



## Ansaj (6. Apr. 2016)

Hi Lotte,
schön, dass viele Goldis nun ein neues Zuhause finden werden. Ein Tipp, wie ich es immer mache: Frage die Abnehmer nach ihrem Teich (besonders das Volumen) und lasse dir Bilder zeigen, damit du sicher sein kannst, dass sie ein artgerechtes Zuhause finden werden. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Lotte86 (9. Apr. 2016)

Gerne würde ich was Schönes bereichten, aber...
ich hatte eine Anzeige geschaltet, dass ich Goldfische verschenke und diverse Anfragen erhalten.
Die Ersten waren vorgestern da und haben nach einer Stunde und 7 Fischen aufgegeben, weil die __ Krebsschere das Fangen nahezu unmöglich macht.
Habe mir das auch angesehen, es war vorsichtig usw, alles schön.
Nun kamen gestern die Zweiten, mit denen ich mir noch mehr vorab geschrieben habe, auch das Geduld mitgebracht werden muss usw.
Anfangs stand ich daneben und hab mir das angesehen, wieder alles vorsichtig, ruhig...
Da das Haus innen aber auch noch Baustelle ist, hatte ich keine Zeit mehr und habe die Beiden alleine gelassen.
Das hat sich als Riesenfehler herausgestellt.
Was immer die zu weit mit zwei Keschern gemacht haben, der Teich sieht aus wie umgepflügt, diverse Pflanzen sind hin, Krebscheren zum Teil so demoliert, dass sie nur noch an einer Seite Blätter hatten und auf der Seite schwammen, Wurzeln schwimmen oben usw. Es wurde Futter in den Teich gekippt, anscheinend um die armen Fische anzulocken...
Ich habe danach über eine halbe Stunde Blätter und Pflanzenreste "gefischt" und bin noch nicht fertig.
Kurz, es ist zum Kotzen.
Die Wurzeln, die man auf den Bildern oben schwimmen sieht, schwimmen auch heute noch oben.
Kann mir jemand sagen, zu welcher Pflanze das wohl gehören mag und wie ich damit jetzt am besten umgehe?

Nach diesem Erlebnis ist mir auch erstmal die Lust vergangen Fremde an den Teich zu lassen und es wird jetzt so sein, dass ich den nächsten Versuch erst starten werde, wenn wir komplett eingezogen sind und ich die Zeit habe durchgehend dabei zu stehen.
Habe nun vor mir jetzt schon einen Sonnenbarsch zuzulegen, der die diesjährige Brut dann mitdezimiert, weil ich eingesehen habe, dass es zuviele Fische sind und nicht noch mehr werden sollen.
Ich bin so unglaublich enttäuscht, wie Menschen mit fremden Eigentum umgehen.
Hat es Sinn, dass ich auch in den Teich reingehe, um die Teile rauzufischen, oder sollte ich den Fischen erstmal ein paar Tage Ruhe gönnen (Wathose liegt parat)?
Die Bilder, für die ich um "Pflanzenbestimmung" beten würde, kommen dann demnächst, jetzt nur die von gestern, wie es aussah. 



Medium 30549 anzeigen Medium 30550 anzeigen Medium 30551 anzeigen Medium 30552 anzeigen


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2016)

Ich bekomme die Bilder nicht auf.


----------



## Lotte86 (10. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Bilder nicht auf.


Müsste jetzt gehen. Zur späten Stunde ist die Technik dann doch gegen mich.


----------



## Lotte86 (10. Apr. 2016)

Da die Bilder aus dem ersten Beitrag anscheinend auch nicht mehr zu sehen sind, hier auch nochmal.
Medium 30553 anzeigenMedium 30554 anzeigenMedium 30555 anzeigenMedium 30556 anzeigenMedium 30557 anzeigenMedium 30558 anzeigen


----------



## jule (22. Apr. 2016)

Schlimm... und dass du nach dieser rüpelhaften Aktion enttäuscht bist, das ist wohl verständlich. Hattest du denn danach noch Kontakt zu den Leuten?


----------



## Lotte86 (5. Mai 2016)

jule schrieb:


> Schlimm... und dass du nach dieser rüpelhaften Aktion enttäuscht bist, das ist wohl verständlich. Hattest du denn danach noch Kontakt zu den Leuten?



Leider nicht. Das Ganze lief über Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Ich habe hinterher noch eine Nachricht geschrieben, wie enttäuscht ich bin, natürlich gab es keine Antwort mehr darauf.


----------



## Lotte86 (5. Mai 2016)

Wir sind immer noch IM Haus beschäftigt.
Vielleicht liest hier ja doch noch jemand mit.
Mittlerweile habe ich mindestens eine Kröte und zwei (unfassbar laute) __ Frösche zu den Goldfischen im Teich.
Laich habe ich bisher nicht gesehen.
Habe bisher auch das "Teichfit" im regal stehen lassen und der Teich ist weiter klar, auch die Wasserwerte (laut Teststreifen) sind in bester Ordnung.
Neben der __ Krebsschere, die mehr als wächst und gedeiht, konnte ich feststellen, dass ich in meinem Teich mehrere Sumpfdotterblumen und mehr aö


----------



## Lotte86 (5. Mai 2016)

Falls es noch interessiert:
Außer der __ Krebsschere, die sich mehr als gut vermehrt und fröhlich vor sich hinwächst, habe ich (dank google) nach herausgefunden, dass ich zudem noch die __ Sumpfdotterblume, als auch extrem viel __ Fieberklee (der jetzt gerade anfängt zu blühen) mein eigen nennen kann.
Zudem habe ich mindestens eine Kröte und zwei (extrem laute) __ Frösche in meinem Teich,
Außerdem ist mir heute mind. ein __ Gelbrandkäfer und x "__ Wasserläufer" ¿ (Ironie) über den Weg gelaufen.
Das Wasser ist weiterhin klar, Werte in Ordnung (laut ne gekaufter Teststreifen) und alles an Goldfischen mehr als agil, wobei sie sich jetzt bei schönen Wetter verstärkt in den Flachwasser, also wärmeren Regionen aufhalten.
"Mein Plan" ist jetzt tatsächlich das erste Jahr abzuwarten, um zu sehen, was da alles blüht, kreucht und fleucht, bis ich andere "drastische" Maßnahmen vornehme.
Mir schwebt vor, den Teich dieses Jahr im Herbst aufzusaugen, die angefrorenen Krebsschreren (und vllt noch mehr) rauszunehmen und das Fiberklee auzudünnen, da dieses sich mit den Stämmen viel vom Teich erobert.
Eventuell würde ich dann nächstes Jahr einen Räuber (einen einzelnen Sonnenbarsch ab 15cm) einsetzen, um den Nachwuchs zu dezimieren.
Vorab, müssen mein Freund und ich erstmal das kleine "DRUMHERUM" (sprich "Haus") soweit haben, dass wir vernünftig darin leben können. ;-)


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lotte, 

 das klingt gut, finde ich 

...und wer weiss, vielleicht kannst Du den Sonnenbarsch sogar sparen - vielleicht kommt ja noch ein 
hungriger __ Reiher vorbei, der sich freut, mal einen nicht mit Angelsehne überspannten Teich zu finden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lotte,
Frechheit mit diesen Leuten. Aber die Krebsscheren würde ich Deiner Stelle auch ordentlich ausdünnen. Die fühlen sich so wohl bei Dir, dass sie bestimmt wieder jede Menge Kindl produzieren. Für kleinere Exemplare gibt es hier im Forum bestimmt Abnehmer.


----------



## Lyliana (6. Mai 2016)

Huhu, 

Wenn du magst nehm ich dir ein paar viele welche ab. Müsstest gut verpacken und versenden. 

LG Mandy


----------



## Lotte86 (17. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Lotte,
> 
> das klingt gut, finde ich
> 
> ...



Da jetzt bald der Umzug ansteht, hab ich dann vllt auch endlich mal mehr Zeit für meinen Teich und hier etwas schneller zu antworten 

Reiher hab ich hier schon öfter an den Feldern gesichtet und im Wald (dort ist ein großer Anglerteich, der anscheinend weitaus attraktiver zu sein scheint, als mein Teich).

Bei der aktuellen Population wird es dauern, bis ich auf solche Mittel zurückgreifen werde.


----------



## Lotte86 (17. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Hallo Lotte,
> Frechheit mit diesen Leuten. Aber die Krebsscheren würde ich Deiner Stelle auch ordentlich ausdünnen. Die fühlen sich so wohl bei Dir, dass sie bestimmt wieder jede Menge Kindl produzieren. Für kleinere Exemplare gibt es hier im Forum bestimmt Abnehmer.



Ausdünnen im Sinne von Altpflanzen raus? Die sind zum Teil sehr "moderig" bzw unansehnlich geworden.
Sprich nicht mehr grün und mit einer "Schicht" überzogen.
Passiert das zwangsläufig mit allen Krebsscheren mit der Zeit?

Kann ich die großen Exemplare "zurückschneiden"? Sprich die äußeren Blätter entfernen, oder mach ich damit die komplette Pflanze kaputt?
Sie scheint sich extrem wohlzufühlen, ich sehe täglich neue grüne Triebe.


----------



## Lotte86 (17. Mai 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Wenn du magst nehm ich dir ein paar viele welche ab. Müsstest gut verpacken und versenden.
> 
> LG Mandy



Das werde ich leider die nächste Zeit noch nicht schaffen, aber meld dich doch einfach in ein paar Wochen nochmal, wenn ich meine Kisten ausgepackt habe und langsam zur Ruhe komme


----------

